# Great hip dysplasia article



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

http://cal.vet.upenn.edu/projects/saortho/chapter_83/83mast.htm


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

It is interesting (the histological sections are particularly so), but keep in mind that the information is about as old as I am. It was published in a textbook in 1985 and when authors write chapters for medical or scientific texts, it is usually out of date by 2-3 years by the time the text is actually published and distributed. They don't typically release brand new medical texts on the internet for free. Gotta make the students and clinicians pay for it...  But an interesting reference...


----------

